
DAU/MAU is an important metric to measure engagement, but here's where it fails - vinnyglennon
https://andrewchen.co/dau-mau-is-an-important-metric-but-heres-where-it-fails/
======
a_d
>”But here’s where it fails”

The answer in the article is: “Products that aren’t daily, but still hugely
valuable” — like a Payroll system, LinkedIn etc. (there are many!). And...yes,
these businesses should not have DAU/MAU as their goal.

Andrew is quite brilliant, and recently joined A16Z as a partner — but this
specific essay is quite ordinary, and lacks insight. His prior piece, which is
a compendium of essays written by others on “Marketplaces” is quite good.

~~~
ipsum2
Thanks for de-clickbaiting the title.

